
Predictive Analysis for Crypto: The spreadsheet that got me my first 1,000% gain - spreadstreet
https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/7kgk29/financial_modeling_for_cryptocurrencies_the/
======
arkades
Not to knock the guy’s technical work here, but making 1000% gain while buying
into a bubble on the upswing isn’t an accomplishment.

Though seeing as how he’s pulling 30 tweets at a time, I can’t imagine this is
statistically meaningful at all. I’d like to see this tool show gains on
something not already bubbling up.

